# How many made?



## Marauder (Dec 11, 2004)

Trying to determine how many '69 GTO convertibles were made with hideaway lights and A/C. Where I can I find this type of info?

Thanks,
Curt


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Curt,

I believe all 69 GTO's had hideaway headlights. The total number for convertibles was 7,436, 108 of those were Judges. I can't find anything on how many convertibles were produced with a/c.

The total number of the 1969 GTO production was 72,287.

http://ultimategto.com/cgi-bin/statsexplorer.cgi


----------



## Marauder (Dec 11, 2004)

The hideaways seem to an option as I've seen a number of them without. I definitely want a 69' convertible with the hideaways and AC. Electric windows would be a plus. I plan to drive the car quite a bit instead of just storing it or driving only on weekends.

Now that I narrowed down what I want I'm wondering how many were made.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

69 GTO Air Conditiong Production for the Manual transmission Convertible was 352, the Ram Air III convertible with automatic transmission production was 31.

Total convertibles with air in 1969 was 383, very rare car. I found 2 for sale in classic car trader for around $40K.

Can't find the hideaway lights as being an option, maybe the early 69's were using the 68 front ends.

http://www.gtoheaven.com/gtostats/69gto.html


----------



## Marauder (Dec 11, 2004)

Great thanks, I didn't see anynumbers on that site for '68s convertibles with A/C as I might have to go that route if they are more plentiful (and cost less)!


----------

